# Any Chance of an Exchange?



## COSTA VIDA (Nov 18, 2010)

Have had a one bedroom deposited, and a request for an exchange since April, 2010. My request is for an exchange to Puerto Vallarta for February, 2011. Any chance of me getting this exchange in the near future, or should I be looking at renting something? I've already have our airfare booked, so we will definitely need somewhere to stay.


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 19, 2010)

Please email me your account info and I will take a look to see what we can do, marcies@tradingplaces.com

thanks


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2010)

COSTA VIDA said:


> Have had a one bedroom deposited, and a request for an exchange since April, 2010. My request is for an exchange to Puerto Vallarta for February, 2011. Any chance of me getting this exchange in the near future, or should I be looking at renting something? I've already have our airfare booked, so we will definitely need somewhere to stay.



We'll be  in PV in Feb, maybe we can have a TUG meeting?  There are several of us there.


----------



## COSTA VIDA (Nov 23, 2010)

That would be great, but we first have to find a place to stay. All the TPI rep has for us is studio in the same resort, that we deposited a one bedroom from. We were at least hoping for a different resort. Are you staying at VDP in PVR?


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 24, 2010)

COSTA VIDA said:


> That would be great, but we first have to find a place to stay. All the TPI rep has for us is studio in the same resort, that we deposited a one bedroom from. We were at least hoping for a different resort. Are you staying at VDP in PVR?



Yes, we are 3 weeks in VDP in PV and one week in WIVC Alta Vista.
The Feb weeks in DAE disappeared months ago.

Yes, the studios at Costa Sur (playa del Sol) are not as nice as the 1 BD, is that where you own?

You don;t say your exact dates needed?


----------



## COSTA VIDA (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes Joan, we do own at Playa Costa Sur. We deposited a one bedroom from there, and were hoping to get something in Ixtapa, or PVR. We have since rented a condo privately in Zihua for the 2 weeks prior to us moving to PVR. We will be in PVR from Feb. 18 to March 4. TPI has offered us a studio at Costa Sur as an exchange for our deposited one bedroom week. We don't mind down grading to a studio, but prefer that at least it would be at a different resort. We own 2 studio, and 2 one bedroom weeks at Playa Costa Sur. We'll be patient and hope something comes available soon.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
You own some great resorts, are they unavailable for your time period or you have already used them?


----------



## COSTA VIDA (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you TPI.  TPI representative, Sheryl called yesterday to confirm an exchange to Puerto Vallarta in February for us. We had been waiting for along time for this exchange, and greatly appreciate that Sheryl was able to accommodate us. She was friendly and courteous and understood our needs and concerns. Thank you Sheryl, and we hope that you will be there to assist us in the future.


----------

